# We will miss you Barney Big Nose!



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2008)

I will post more later today, but my bunny buddy Barney went across the bridgelayind down against me a half hour ago. I will miss you big guy.

:bigtears:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of Barney's passing. He looks like a beautiful, big friendly guy.
I'm glad you and Barney had time for one last snuggle. Will keep you and Barney in my prayers tonight.
RIP, Beautiful Barney:tears2:.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Wabbitdad. :rip:Barney.


----------



## JimD (Sep 6, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

...binky free Barney
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 6, 2008)

i am so sorry


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm sorry :sad:.:angelandbunny:RIP Barney


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2008)

As promised here is an update to what happened to Barney. Its been about 20 hours since he passed on. I am going to try and write this without tearing up. Not sure how successful I will be. 

Barney was a big lovable bunny. Hehas always been fighting infections since I got him. When he came to live with my family he had two very large abscesses on his neck. He had continual battles with respiratory infections. Over the past week, I began to feel small bumps on his body and suspected his body was filling up with abscesses on the inside. 

Very early this morning 1:00 am, I went in to put the bunny's to bed. I got Barney out of his cage because I notice a huge booger on his nose (where else right?). I cleaned it off and he seemed to be just fine. I went into the bathroom to wash my hands and I heard him race down the hallway. I didn't think too much about it because he had done that before when he discovered the bunny room gate open.

When I looked into the living room, I noticed there was something odd about the way he was laying and when I moved the laundry basket he didn't sit up or run off. I picked him up and he was limp. I laid him down again and he laid on his side, not normal at all. I went to get my wife and told her I think Barney is dying. His breathing became more shallow and I just laid next to him petting him and telling him its OK to let go. My wife and and I continued to tell him we loved him and we will miss him. Finally, a half hour after he came out into the living room he passed over the bridge.

After he passed on, I thought about what happened and I believe he knew his time was up and he wanted to be out in the living room with me when he died. He was my xbox buddy who would lay down next to me when I played golf with Tiger Woods. He was the gentlest bunny I have ever known, not once did he ever nip me or anyone else, even when I had to clean out hisabscesses on his neck, not that I would have blamed him. Tearing up, got to go.


----------



## polly (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so sorry Dave He had a brilliant life with you :hug:

Binky free Barney :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

RIP Barney


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Barney.

Binky Free at the Bridge Barney.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He sounds like the kind of bunny I'd like to have one day, a big smooshy lover-bun. Sending good wishes to help you and your herd heal from this loss.
:rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone! This is what I like about the RO family, we are there for each other.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2008)

After Barney had passed and we collected ourselves, I told my wife, well I guess I am going to need to bury him. She said, you might want to wait until the morning, the neighbors might get suspicious seeing you in the backyard at 2am with a flashlight and a shovel.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 7, 2008)

How are you guys doing? I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. ray:I'm so sorry about Barney:bigtears:....he looks like a wonderful friend! Binky-free Barney! :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2008)

We are doing o.k., although when I tell someone about it I tear up. Not very manly, but hey I can't help it, but I love my bunnies.

My light gray Flemish Lilly, went over to the spot where Barney's cage was and was looking for him this morning. She looked at me as where is he? She and Barney liked each other and every morning she would go over and poop and pee in front of his cage, letting everyone know that he was her man! When he was out he would go over to her cage and lay against it.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh Dave, I am so sorry about Barney. He was such a big hunk of a bun .

How touching that he wanted to spend his last moments with you, and be with the those he loved when he passed.

I hope you and Lilly are doing OK

Jan


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Dave, its lemonaxis here , now Ofelia, I lost little Hiccup this morning and when I read your thread, I knew you would be in the same boat as me.

I am very sorry for your loss, 

Just go cuddle one of your buns, Barney would like that,

take care, thinking of you urplepansy:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww i'm sorry that you lost Barney 

Rest in peace big beautifulboy

~Cheryl


----------

